# Help with kitchen cupboard doors



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Can anyone give me some tips on how to keep my kitchen cupboard doors clean?
They have a shiny lacquer finish to them and look lovely when clean, but I struggle to get them clean with no marks.
What's the best product to use on them? What type of cloth is best for the job?
Here's a pic of the doors I have, help much appreciated


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I’d use a quick detailing spray.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I use Mr Muscle window cleaner and a microfibre cloth.
The orange Method spray is also good on these.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheers I have both of them, will try them out later


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes, could be treated like windows with glass cleaner or ipa and use a waffle type microfibre like the one below as they have a lot of bite.
https://paragonmicrofibre.com/shop/...0-x-40-cm&attribute_pa_pack-size=pack-size-10


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’d use a QD spray - one that’s a very easy on / off. 

Infinity wax rapid detailer springs to mind from ones I’ve used recently, so easy to use. 

Meguiars last touch is another one :thumb:


----------

